# Craftsman Model 351.217570 Bench-Top Sander



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

I used to own a 4×36 bench-top sander with a 6-inch disc, but the belt and disc areas were just too small. This 6×48 inch version has the surface coverage I like (a 6×13.5 inch belt work platten, and the disc is a 9 incher) and I have used it a LOT to smooth a variety of wood surfaces. It was used quite a bit on a recent clock-building project.

The belt is easy to replace, and although the unit is normally hooked up to my dusc collector (which is configured to just blow dust out into my natural-yard area) it actuall scavenges dust all by itself pretty good. Just make sure the blowout does not pile up on your shop floor or fill the room with dust. The discs are held in place stick-on style and the unit has a movable 7×10 inch, cast-iron table. The only modification I have made involves installing a screw inside the dust-collecting housing to solidly secure the dust port. Without doing that continually installing and removing a dust-collecting fitting outside gradually caused it to work loose.

I have the sander mounted on a stand that can be rolled out onto my work deck (the best place for something like this if, unlike me, you do not use a dust-collector machine) and the 88 pound weight is enough to keep it stable without making it too hard to move around. The belt speed is 2400 feet per minute and the disc speed is 3100 rpm, and the belt tracking mechanism works like a charm.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Howard. I have a 6 x 48 Rockwell simulor to it. They are great tools to have in a shop.


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Man ! You're gonna LOVE that extra real estate on the 6x48 ! I recently moved up also from 4x32 although with the Griz.


----------

